# tether laptop to PC for wifi?



## Nburnes

http://www.kombitz.com/2010/08/16/how-to-share-internet-connection-with-ad-hoc-network-on-windows-7/


----------



## mbudden

Of course you can. Just connect a ethernet cable from your laptop to your PC.
Then bridge the Ethernet & Wireless connection on your laptop together & waaaalaaaaa.







Internet on your PC.


----------



## R.k.thorne

exactly what mbudden said, throw a lan cable, go into connections, select both and "bridge connections" and BAM! shared internet.


----------



## labbu63

exactly what mbudden and r.k.thorne said connect ethernet cable to laptop and pc go to connections and then bridge connections


----------

